# Kustom Paint by Travymoto1



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

Spring is in the air and the paint is starting to fly. Shoot me an email if you nedd some paint work done. I can get Protoform + Pro-line bodies. [email protected]


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

sweeeeeeeeet pics! i want one or two...he he


----------



## apk power (Jun 30, 2004)

*Pimp*

Some good looking bodies I sent you a PM :thumbsup:


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

I have two of his and just won the concouse in PA


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

Travis, When I got home I was messing with the HD and decided to put some of my stickers on and change your # to 24's . anyway I put way to many stickers on and Jenny was like you can't see the paint job and I said I guess I got carried away and had to pull a bunch off so I can see that sweet paint job again....lol


----------



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

Katfish, we can get you hooked up! BTW I need Lawson's phone # or email address. If you have'm, pm me please. He gave it all to me but I've lost it..whoops

Bojo :thumbsup: 

apk you have a pm

Chris, lol...can't wait to see what it looks like w/ the #24's


----------



## mikeb75 (Jul 15, 2003)

*body price*

any chance you could shoot me a price on a t4 body with the blue paint and yellow and green flames like the 1/8 scale body pictured ? thanks :thumbsup: 

[email protected]


----------



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

mikeb75 YGM


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Nicest looking flames I've ever seen!! Great color choices also.


----------



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

Razoo, you made my day man. I appreciate it.


----------



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

Here are a few recent projects.


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

Looks to me like paint by Focker has some competition.


----------



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

cneyedog said:


> Looks to me like paint by Focker has some competition.


LOL, me and Focker have a peaceful coexistance....although I have been dipping into the replica type maket lately with a few #22 Miller bodies and #97 Rubbermaid Sharpie car


----------



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

Here are a couple done for Spencer in KY.


----------



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

couple more.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

I like the one on the top right :thumbsup:


----------



## travymoto1 (Aug 7, 2004)

bojo said:


> I like the one on the top right :thumbsup:


Bojo, I appreciate your totaly unbiased opinion.


----------

